# Buildings at hardware store



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody want to guess what scale these might be?


http://doitbest.com/Main.aspx?Pagei...2&Ne=2


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't they also have an H-O train that goes with them? seems the buildings are to small for G, but some of the figures fit right in, although even there you have to check as some scle to 1/29th and others scale to1/25th, or 1/32nd roughly.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I have some Lemax figures and benches. I would say they are 1/32.
To use the benches for 1/24 scale figures, I had to raise them and a 3 person bench became a 2 person bench.
Ralph


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used the figures, which are about 1/32nd as Ralph said. I think the buildings may be smaller, about O gauge.


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

"Jerry's hamburgers" is described as being "approximately 10" tall". In 1/32 scale that would be 320" or 26' 8".


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

An easy way to judge building scales is to measure a door. A regular door is 7ft tall. In 1/32, that would be just over 2 1/2 inches. With a ruler, you can easily decide if it's "about right" close enough for your taste.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

The people are about 1-32 and the buildings are about 1/4" scale (1-48). 

Terl


----------

